# Finger Chasing Manueli



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice colors on the manny







but also has some nasty gill curl.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

that's a beautiful Manny. I think someone posted some vids of him before. He's in like a 200g tank or something.

Isn't gill curl caused by lack of current?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

That's one nice colourful aggressive Manueli


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

That manny is awesome. Kind of makes me want to get one. I thought gill curl was from crap water params?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I didn't even pay attention on the gill curl, damn it looks pretty bad from one side...what a shame cuz it has such nice color on it.

makes me want to go between a rhom or a manueli in my 180g....the decision is getting harder and harder, damn..


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

He has some awesome color to him.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That's a beautiful Manny...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a member's Manny. Seen it many times before. He has 2 nice ones I believe. I think the name was Yang00n


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Here we go:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/193445-12-inch-manueli-piranha-videos/page__p__2580475__hl__yang80goon__fromsearch__1#entry2580475

It gives me inspiration too, for my lil guys.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Great colors!

gill curl can be reversed, to a point... its due to poor water quality.

Oh... just watched the vids. That gill curl is bad! Laboured breathing...


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

imo i had my 8 inch bdr in my 150 but it was temp. i wouldnt waste a 180g tank on one fish unless the manny or rhom wast 14 inches plus


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

i would kill for that manny!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Go with a manny Jp. Im tired of rhom rhom rhom rhom rhom rhom rhom rhom


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

cute


----------



## kongy911 (Apr 20, 2009)

dang thats a nice manny! wished i had one.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Most colorful manny I've ever seen.
Whatcha feeding that thing??


----------

